# Studio fix foundation too heavy?



## kitten (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have problem skin: blemishes, uneven skin tone, and my skin is pretty sensitive - the moment I touch it, it turns red. So its safe to say that foundation has always been a touchy subject with me.

I used to use mineral foundation quite exclusively, but got fed up with the lack of coverage because it made my makeup look incomplete (I like to go all out on the eyes and cheeks). Then I became curious with liquid foundation, but I have always had a preconceived notion that it would look too cakey, as I have witnessed on other people. 

One day, I decided "What the hell?" and went for MAC's studio fix liquid foundation and LOVED IT. But there was a tiny problem that was exactly opposite to my previous problem. It appeared WAY too thick on my face. I was applying it with a synthetic foundation brush and then setting it with translucent loose powder, so I thought maybe the brush was the problem so I switched to the 180 stippling brush. The results were a little better, but still it appears too thick and cakey. Also, throughout the course of the day, I'm finding that the foundation tends to end up looking rubbed off or porous in some areas. I do experience some oiliness in the T-zone and cheek areas.

I adore the coverage and all, but has anyone experienced the same thing as me? And how did you go about fixing the problem? Is there a better foundation out there that won't look as cakey but still have the coverage I need? OR is this something I have to live with if I want to keep using liquid foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is what I look like with mineral foundation (Bare Escentuals) vs. liquid foundation (MAC studio fix):

(I'm on the far left in both pictures and also much more white in the 2nd one. The first one was taken in the summer, the 2nd one was taken last month).











I apologize if this post was too long for anyone's liking, so ANY advice, tips, tricks are MUCHLY appreciated!!! <3

EDIT: I use fix + spray, as well. I forgot to include that little detail!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd recommend trying it mixed with a little moisturiser.
I find my Revlon Colorstay to look a bit too cakey at times, so I put a squirt of foundation on the back of my hand and a squirt of moisturiser next to it (about 3/4 foundation and 1/4 moisturiser), mix it together with my foundation brush and then apply.

Hope it helps :]


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 7, 2009)

I think the 2nd pic looks great! But if you feel like its to much for you, you can mix in some moisturizer like EmilyIsElectric said. It make the foundation lighter


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with mixing it with moisturiser, or spritz with Fix+ (or similar) after applying.

That said I use SFF and don't find it heavy at all. I use a couple of drops for my whole face and apply with a 168 brush, then buff MSF natural over that top.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe try applying it in light thin layers to build the coverage? Y'know do one thin one, let it sit, then do another thin one? I agree with the moisturizer tip, too.


----------



## kitten (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for your tip everyone, I have tried adding moisturizer in with my foundation, but it just adds to the oily/shiny finish to my foundation, which I don't like because with my added oiliness, it is not a great combo. I have used fix+ spray as well.

I will however try to apply it in thin layers, but what should I spread it with? When I have done this in the past, the foundation layer is too bumpy because of my imperfections.

GRR...so sorry. My skin is so problematic.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

TBH it might just not be right for you, it might be worth trying a lighter formulation foundation in conjuction with a good concealer... MUFE Face and Body is a nice one to try.


----------



## kitten (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate the honesty. Can you possibly quote a price?


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I agree with browneyedbaby. Many people have had better luck with Makeup Forever HD foundation, which provides similar coverage to SFF but feels much lighter. Sort of pricey though.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I'm in the UK and MUFE Face and Body is about £22.00 and HD is £27.00... not sure about the costs in other countries.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 7, 2009)

In the US MUFE foundations start at $48 USD.

I really like studio fix fluid, but I apply it w/ a damp beauty blender. If you feel that is too heavy and wish to continue using MAC I would try Select Spf which is lighter in coverage. F&B is super light! So it doesn't have much coverage.

I hear good things about MUFE Mat Velvet though


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kitten* 

 
_Thanks for your tip everyone, I have tried adding moisturizer in with my foundation, but it just adds to the oily/shiny finish to my foundation, which I don't like because with my added oiliness, it is not a great combo. I have used fix+ spray as well.

I will however try to apply it in thin layers, but what should I spread it with? When I have done this in the past, the foundation layer is too bumpy because of my imperfections.

GRR...so sorry. My skin is so problematic._

 
Aren't most ppl using the 187 to apply nowadays? I'm sure you could try that (again with less product on the brush), or using your fingers, or even a damp sponge; not too sure about how it applies with a 190-type brush though. Whichever you use, start out with a very very tiny amount--less than you think you need, and then build from there...IMHO I think you should make all attempts to make it work before shelling out more $$$ for new foundation.

One thing I found that helped the finish of my makeup (if you don't do this already, cuz I sure wasn't...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is applying my moisturizer to damp skin and using a lighter one in the day vs. a heavier at night. I get smooth skin and the oil production decreased, thus my makeup held up better...

Hey also, here's a YT I found this a.m on how to apply foundation using that brush...maybe it could help you.
YouTube - How to apply face makeup.


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmilyIsElectric* 

 
_I'd recommend trying it mixed with a little moisturiser.
I find my Revlon Colorstay to look a bit too cakey at times, so I put a squirt of foundation on the back of my hand and a squirt of moisturiser next to it (about 3/4 foundation and 1/4 moisturiser), mix it together with my foundation brush and then apply.

Hope it helps :]_

 





 I find that if I mix the Colorstay (for oily skin) with same color (for dry skin) I get the perfect combo for my normal skin ... you're right it can get cakey and a bit too dry for me.  So, now I have a huge amount of foundation which I mix/match for my skin's condition!  I love the MAC.. but I have a similar issue, this time with the color so I mix NC15 with NC20 and it looks just right


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 7, 2009)

I recommend Make Up For Ever HD. Its the lightest full coverage foundation I've ever used. I used to use Studio Fix and it made my skin look very unnatural.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 7, 2009)

MUFE mat velvet+ is everything that MAC's SFF should be, so I recommend that. Apply a tiny bit and use your mineral foundation with a fluffy brush to set it for a little bit more coverage.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitely try using a brush like the 187 to apply. This makes a world of difference for me when I'm using SFF. I use to also use a regular synthetic foundation brush for it but always hated the way it looked.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

It sounds like we have similar skin types-for me, using the 187 brush with SFF made a huge difference in how natural it appeared. I had been using a 190 before and that made it go on wayyy too thick. Also, setting powder is important-I switched from Select Sheer Pressed to MSF Natural and it looks much less cakey on me. 

Applying a full coverage concealer before your foundation, and just touching up with the concealer afterward, where you need additional coverage, seems to work for me. I also recently started using The Select Coverup Green Color Corrector, available from MAC Pro, which helps to cover up the redness underneath my foundation, so less is needed. 

Anyway, these are just a few things you can try that have worked for me


----------

